# Nearly 10 weeks - and feeling fine....



## EmmaInStokey (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi There,
I have a feeling I am about to annoy a lot of people with this post - so apologies in advance.
I am 9 +6 weeks pregnant (the first scan at 7 +4 showed 2 wee babes and 2 wee hearts beating). So far, I have had very few symptoms. I am tired but have loads of energy (when not pregnant), so early nights and naps at the weekends seem to deal with that pretty well. My boobs were very sore up to about 7 weeks but I've had little or no discomfort since (I have gone up a cup size however). I've felt sick about 6 times in total but never actually BEEN sick and I haven't had nausea for about 10 days. I also have spells of indigestion &/or ravenous hunger & my belly is definately bigger. The thing is, everything I read says that if you are pregnant with twins, you can expect a really rocky ride - namely 2x the symptoms with singletons. My question is -can I have so few symptoms and still have healthy babies ? I know I've asked similar before but it is a daily worry for me. I would love just to be able to enjoy the fact that I feel so well - but can't help thinking that if I don't suffer, I can't be producing the necessary hormones to develop my babies. Can you please advise or put my mind at rest. Are there other examples of women feeling well and still having healthy twins ?
Thanks in advance - and sorry to all those who are reading this between waves of nausea!
Em 
xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congrtulations!

Twins quite often make you feel alot worse however there are the exceptional women who get away with everything! Not everyone feels or is actually sick, some get away with it completely!  The fact you are tired, boobs and tum are growing are positive signs.  Try not to worry and just think yourself lucky!

Good luck!

Jan


----------

